# Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods ?? Comment



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I just ordered this book from Amazon. I've done a fair amount of training and teaching people how to train for basic Obedience. Have trained one dog in PPD, and done Pet Therapy programs with several of my dogs... but this will be the first baby Schutzhund prospect I've raised so need to do some prep work on fundamental methods, imprinting and such...









What do others think of this book ??

(It hasn't arrived as yet)


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I have that book and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I quite like it as well. If you don't already have it, I would look into ordering a copy of Advanced SchH (Balabanov & Duet) too.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The Balabanov book is very good - and has alot of fundamentals for all three phases in it as well....it is far superior to the Barwig book...

Lee


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

If you are going to do Schutzhund with your pup, I would also recommend Leerburg's "Raising a Working Puppy" dvd. You can easily find it on the Leerburg site, there are TONS of training articles to be found there as well.


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

I actually keep the Theory and Training Methods book in my tracking box. When I am tracking by myself, while I wait for the track to age, I go through the book. Each time I do, something becomes more clear, OR, I find something I missed the first thousand times I read through it.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I like the Theory and Training Methods book. I haven't read the Advanced book. I also liked the Top Working Dogs: A Training Manual book by Dietmar Schellenberg.


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

That book is quite dated and in my opinion is very incomplete. I own about every book written on schutzhund and would recommend that one close to the bottom of list. It is a lot more on the "theory" side - which isn't bad - but it isn't a blue print for how to train you or your dog. I don't even recommend the Ivan book for newer handlers - it is problem solving for the most part. I recommmend the Gary Patterson book beyond all others. Next would be the Tom Rose book written with Anetta Cheek (not his older book) and the Dildie/Booth book. Those are MORE than enough to get started and gain a full understanding of what you should be doing. Later (a year or more down the road) the Ivan book is helpful. 

I will say this, you will not learn what you need from a video or book, although both will help. You need supervision by a trainer or club with members who've titled dogs to have someone to coach you. There is way too many timing issues that are critical and that cannot and are not shown in either. You must understand AND be able to produce/reproduce this timing to be successful. You might get the understand part from the books and videos, but you need to be trained as well. That takes someone coaching and advising and even sometimes "correcting" your performance.

hope this helps.

-Calvin


----------

